# Amare = Malone?



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I am a big fan of Amare; the guy is UNSTOPPABLE! 

Which player past or present does he remind you guys of? 

- Some have said Shawn Kemp 

- Shaq has said Amare reminds him of a younger him 

- Hollinger also compared him to the Mailman 

Me personally, he is totally like Malone except for the fact that he can create off the dribble much better than Malone could. 

The Similarities to Malone... 

- Runs the floor very well 

- Great work-ethic 

- Very strong physically 

- Great jump-shooter 

But Malone could never create off-the-dribble the way that Amare can. 

So, what do you guys think? Is he the new Mailman? Shawn Kemp? 

I don't know why Shaq says that Amare is a younger him; maybe he is just returning the compliment because it's no secret that Shaq was Amare's hero growing up. 

What do you guys think? 

I think this could make for an interesting discussion. 

Please share your opinions!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Doesn't end enough people's careers.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Helvius said:


> Doesn't end enough people's careers.


what do u mean by that?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

atmacfan said:


> what do u mean by that?


Malone hurts people in the face. Amare does not.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kemp is a really good comparison, I don't think that he'll develop enough of a post repertoire to be really effective with his back to the basket. However, this new league is emphasizing shooting more than brute force, so maybe he'll become a stronger Dirk. I see no cap to his shot, his mechanics need a bit more work and some more repetitions, but he'll develop a reliable 3pt shot within 3 years and will also be able to hurt people's faces with vicious dunks. I believe that in 5 years, he'll be known as Amare, a guy without any comparable players. He'll have the brute force of Kemp, the defense of Eaton, and the stroke of Glen Rice. At least, I hope he will!:wbanana: :dpepper: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: ity: :gbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJXB43eBDwQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJXB43eBDwQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WFXAmBBK8w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WFXAmBBK8w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

both were/are made by their PG's. But not taking away from their ability to finish.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

man, i hate to say it because i really hated malone and the jazz but he is the closest thing to amare. but with the steady improvement of amare's defense, i would love for him to become a david robinson-type bigman.his jumpshot is starting to become a real weapon and if he can find a duncan-type to play off of (if only boris could grow three more inches) he could really be devastating.

and i still think amare prefers to play the 4 instead of the 5 but he is soldiering on.


----------

